# Trinity Cobalt or Peak Vantage???



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

What would you guys reccomend between these 2 motors? How many runs can you really get out of the vantage/revolution brushes. 10-20 is hard to believe. Also is the vantage as fast?? Do they have any problems with hanging brushes due to the new shape and angle of the brushes?? Would like to hear any experiences or input you have on these new kinds of motors. Do you notice a runtime difference???

Thanks,

Lester


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Anyone?? Anyone???


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

since i dont think anyone has a cobalt yet, its hard to say. i would still give the nod to the vantage for the extended period b/w cuts. no hangups that i've experienced unless you are on a really dusty/loose track, dirt and debris can get in there. but i run on a dusty track and have never had the issue, but some have.

power is very close in my opinion. the number of runs on the enduro brushes for me are anywhere from 40-50 runs without any maintenance in truck/buggy. with the sprints, around 25-30 runs. with the new edge brushes, 20-25.

i havent noticed much of a runtime difference.

hope this helps.


----------

